# Dirt 3 - Systemvorraussetzungen ???



## The_Trasher (10. Juli 2011)

*Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Systemvorraussetzungen für Dirt 3 anschaue, stößt das bei mir teilweise auf Unverständniss !! Aber schaut selbst:

Minimale Systemanforderungen: Dirt 3*
- OS: Microsoft Windows XP, Vista oder Windows 7
- CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 2,8 GHz, Intel Pentium D 2.8 GHz
- RAM: 2 GiB
- HDD: 15 GByte
- Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 2000 256 MiB, Geforce 8000 Serie 256 MiB

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen: Dirt 3*
- DirectX 11
- Betriebssystem: Windows Vista oder Windows 7
- CPU: AMD Phenom II oder Intel Core i7
- RAM: 3 GiB
- Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6000 Serie

MEIN System:

CPU: Intel -5-750 ( Übertaktet auf 3,2 GHz )
Ram: 4 GB
Graka: AMD Radeon HD 4870 ( DirectX 10.1 )
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
Pixel: 1920 x 1080 


Wenn ich mir die Empfohlene und Mindestvorrasuetzungen anschaue, liegt ja bei CPU & GPU sehr weit auseinander.

Kann ich Dirt 3 auf meinem Computer spielen ?? ( Auch wenns nicht auf vollen Einstellungen ist ).


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

Du kannst es spielen   100%!!


----------



## p00nage (10. Juli 2011)

Nur um halt Dx11 und so nutzen zu können braucht man halt einen top aktuellen pc  aber spielen kannst du es sicher, dafür sind ja die min Anferderungen gedacht


----------



## Zergoras (11. Juli 2011)

Mit der 4870 dürften maximale Details in DX9 gehen. DX11 bleibt dir aber verwehrt.


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Juli 2011)

OK ,gut dann werde ich mir das Spiel mal zulegen.

Bin schon mal auf den Audi S1 gespannt


----------



## FatDanger (16. Juli 2011)

Braucht jemand noch einen Orignal Key? Ich hatte einen bei meiner HD6950 dabei und spiel so spiele nicht. Wer will kann sich ja bei mir melden. Preis VB


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juli 2011)

FatDanger schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch einen Orignal Key? Ich hatte einen bei meiner HD6950 dabei und spiel so spiele nicht. Wer will kann sich ja bei mir melden. Preis VB




Mach das lieber nicht hier !! Du wirst sonst noch gesperrt !!!


LG streetjumper16


----------



## d b (16. Juli 2011)

KANN Ich ES ZOCKEN?
phenom x4 3,2 ghz am3
gtx 460 1 gb
4 gb ram
64 bit W7
Full hd


----------



## tobsel88 (16. Juli 2011)

Ja das funktioniert auf jeden fall

Hatte selber bis vor kurzem noch den gleichen Prozzi aber eben ne HD6870 sollte ja ned viel ausmachen


----------



## d b (17. Juli 2011)

Beste Einstellungen?
Maximal?


----------



## tobsel88 (17. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte alles auf maximal (1920x1080) und hatte trotzdem noch 40-50FPS


----------

